# A "QUALITY" must for the Hard Deck...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We're so anxious to get on the hard deck as I'm sure most of you are.

Some of you probably have seen my posts on this spring bobber or bite indicator in just some recent posts in other sections...may have even seen this video I made of it a couple years ago...but just in case you haven't here's a link to the video...I'm here to tell ya...the hard deck bite can be very soft and well after viewing this video you'll see what I mean...without a spring bobber plus paying attention you'd never see the bite to set the hook. Well worth the investment IMHO. **** another invention I missed out on is all I'll say....






:wink: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

> We're so anxious to get on the hard deck as I'm sure most of you are.


Come on K2!!! I've been out 4 times already!!! Theres LOTS of ice around!! haha. I totally agree with you on the spring bobber though!!! They work amazingly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Video Kim.

Interesting spring boober. Most of mine are single shaft. I have double wire ones but the wires are close together.

Are those wrap-on or snap-on?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Come on K2!!! I've been out 4 times already!!!


Soon young grasshopper we'll also be adventerous and on the hard deck...but not just yet. I believe in erroring on the side of caution when it comes to ice fish'n. Need a good 4-5" of _key word here_ "solid" ice... :mrgreen:



wyogoob said:


> Are those wrap-on or snap-on?


Hey Goob...instead of me trying to describe how to install the bite indicator...here's the next best thing....the actual directions for installation...very easy/simple and to the point.

[attachment=0:3p1cgu6k]installation-1.jpg[/attachment:3p1cgu6k]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I errored on the side of caution on mine :wink: and put a thin layer of super glue along the clip. Works really good!

Goob, I know how cold it gets up there. These spring bobs are great in that the loop on the end is quite large and ice doesnt build up on it like the ones with a single bead on the end. I use both but like this one better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I errored on the side of caution on mine :wink: and put a thin layer of super glue along the clip. Works really good!
> 
> Goob, I know how cold it gets up there. These spring bobs are great in that the loop on the end is quite large and ice doesnt build up on it like the ones with a single bead on the end. I use both but like this one better.


Yeah I see that. I have wire loop ones but the loop is tight. I never thought to open it up.

The wire loop ones work better than the "flat spring and grommet" variety that's been around since I was a kid.

I like to wrap my strike indicators directly on my ice rods. Shrink tubing works well also.

Thanks for the sketch K2.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's three I just took out of the Evingston International Ice Fishing Museum.
I brought the top one from the Midwest over 27 years ago:









These were popular with walleye fisherman, but were bad for freezing up. You can take the spring and stretch it out to "tune" it. This one comes with a piece of shrink tubing:









Ah......I probably have 15 different spring bobber types from back when I built and repaired fishing rods. maybe I'll move someday and find them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> .....................
> 
> [attachment=0:aj5f3dtf]installation-1.jpg[/attachment:aj5f3dtf]
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Where can I get some of these double-wire thingies?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Where can I get some of these double-wire thingies?


Bass Pro Shop appears to be carrying them.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... ELL_SEARCH

...or you can order directly from the designer Mr. Kuhlman

http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html

Each ice fish'n season early I've seen them at SW...but haven't seen them yet. SW may get them in but they go fast. I'll keep an eye out for them and if I see them I'll pick up a few for folks who can't get them. I'll post up if I find them and procure some.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, I will order some through Bass Pro.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the flat ones and have found that a good way to attatch them to the rod tip is by wrapping them on with thread (similar to wrapping a line guide on a rod for you home rod builders out there) and applying a coat of clear nail polish or laquer.


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been using spring bobbers for almost 20 years and I couldnt ever understand why guys dont use them. next to a slip bobber they are the best thing you could ever use!

I always have a hard time fastening the **** things though. I find that getting some electrical tape really warm and wraping it tight works about the best. Although it may be worth it to just wrap it in thread and epoxy like a regular guide. Ice poles are cheap enough


----------

